# Bank Won't Stamp Statements for SET(M)



## WolfLord (Jul 24, 2012)

I believe I've screwed up irreparably, and am looking for advice.

I have an appointment for my application for SET (M) tomorrow, and due to... my own mistakes, I've left getting my bank statements until today. I realize this was an awful mistake on my part, but I didn't expect to have the problems I have had today getting them sorted out.

My wife and I went to the bank and were told they could not print us out statements for more than a month, and we need 3 months for the application. We were told that if we printed out 3 months worth ourselves, the would stamp them. Upon returning to the bank with the printed statements, we were told they would not stamp them, and had never stamped them for 5 years at least, even though a different branch had stamped statements for my wife 2 years ago for our Spouse Visa application.

We were also told we could get no documentation or statements from the bank verifying they wouldn't stamp anything, as it was both internal policy and a national policy that applied to all banks in the country.

Nonetheless, we have 1 months worth of statements printed by the bank (unstamped), 3 months worth of online statements (unstamped), 3 months worth of invoices (we are both self employed), and the manager's business card (for all the good that does).

My question is, should I go to the appointment tomorrow, see what happens, and have statements ordered for the appeal process that may result, or should I change my appointment date (which I believe will lose us the booking fee?) and order statements for the revised date?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Won't they give you a letter to say they are authentic?


----------



## WolfLord (Jul 24, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> Won't they give you a letter to say they are authentic?


No, they wouldn't give us anything at all. We tried getting a letter or a stamp or a signature or anything official, and they would give us nothing at all. We begged and pleaded and they went and talked to the bank manager (who we didn't even get to see) and were told no, they didn't do anything like that.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

WolfLord said:


> No, they wouldn't give us anything at all. We tried getting a letter or a stamp or a signature or anything official, and they would give us nothing at all. We begged and pleaded and they went and talked to the bank manager (who we didn't even get to see) and were told no, they didn't do anything like that.


Have you tried more than one branch? sometimes that helps...


----------



## WolfLord (Jul 24, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> Have you tried more than one branch? sometimes that helps...


No, we haven't, our current schedule doesn't really give us time to hit any branches tomorrow, but we may be able to squeeze something in, but from what I've read online, asking other branches is random chance as well. If they all say no, I'm still in the same place, so is it better to try to reschedule my appointment or just give it a go and hope that either another branch takes pity on us or the application goes through for some reason anyway?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I really would'nt like to say as it's obviously a lot of money you are talking about here. Perhaps someone else who has been in a similar situation can advise...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't know whether you are in London or not or whether you are with Natwest but I understand that the Aldwych branch is or was willing to stamp statements. This is why from the outset, we are insisting we remain on paper statements in preparation for the next visa...stress already!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I'm having a nightmare with my bank as well. What we ended up doing for my original spouse visa in the end was going to the bank (do try a different branch, research on the internet if any branch which is close by will stamp them) and taking a print out from some government website about immigration (I don't know the link or even if it's still there) where they stated clearly that the statements need to be either signed and stamped or accompanied by the letter on a headed paper stating they are original. And then we asked to talk to the manager. And then we got them stamped. That however was out third attempt to get them stamped so they may have been getting tired of us by that point. And that was with Natwest, since then we've both changed the bank but it doesn't look like this one is much better. Actually, I've just talked to the bank today and STILL don't understand how to get the bloody statements stamped - I was receiving paper statements precisely because I wanted to avoid this problem but one of them failed to arrive so it's all been useless.

A friend of mine was refused for printed out statements some years ago, but she won it on the appeal, said the appeal cost her around 2000 pounds for what ended up being a 5 minute decision by the judge. So, up to you. It's a lot of money to lose either way.

If you are going to go to the branch tomorrow, DO take a copy of the requirement where it clearly states what type of statements are required.


----------



## WolfLord (Jul 24, 2012)

ashkevron said:


> If you are going to go to the branch tomorrow, DO take a copy of the requirement where it clearly states what type of statements are required.


Do you happen to have a copy of those requirements handy? Everywhere I can find online is dead links, it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

WolfLord said:


> Do you happen to have a copy of those requirements handy? Everywhere I can find online is dead links, it's driving me crazy.


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...337420/Annex_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf
3.3.4 Bank statements must be on official bank stationery. Alternatively, electronic bank statements can also be accepted for all bank accounts (the account itself does not have to be exclusively online) as long as they are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

(a) Bank statements must:

(i) be from a financial institution regulated by the appropriate regulatory body for the country in which that institution is operating. 
(ii) not be from a financial institution on the list of excluded institutions in Appendix P of these rules.
(iii) in relation to personal bank statements be only in the name of:
3
(1) the applicant's partner, the applicant or both as appropriate; or (2) if the applicant is a child the applicant parent's partner, the applicant's parent or both as appropriate; or (3) if the applicant is an adult dependent relative, the applicant's sponsor or the applicant, unless otherwise stated.
(iv) cover the period(s) specified. 
(v) be:

(1) on official bank stationery; or

*(2) electronic bank statements which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.*

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/300962/Appendix_FM_SE.pdf


----------



## WolfLord (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you both. I think we're going to try to hit a bank that has stamped statements for my wife in the past early in the morning before our train and hope that they take pity on us.

If we missed our appointment, would we still be able to reschedule it? I know we're outside of the 48 hour window at this point at would be out the booking fee, but I assume there's some way to reschedule a missed appointment...


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

So, what happened?


----------



## WolfLord (Jul 24, 2012)

ashkevron said:


> So, what happened?


Sorry for not updating earlier, due to train crazy annoyances we only just got home a bit ago, but thankfully we managed to get a branch semi-near us to give us stamped statements before we set off, and I got my ILR!

Thanks to everyone for the info, we had an attack plan involving one Natwest branch locally and then two in Croydon if necessary, but oddly the branch semi-near us had absolutely no problem giving us exactly what we needed, nearly without even being asked, compared to the struggle and strife given to us by the other branch.

If we had to do it over again, we'd probably just order the statements nice and early, but I guess if that isn't an option it's best to ask early and ask often (at all the branches you can get to).


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

That is great news!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Well done! that's excellent news indeed

Phew a close shave eh?


----------



## WolfLord (Jul 24, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> Well done! that's excellent news indeed
> 
> Phew a close shave eh?


Yes, a very close shave, I feel incredibly fortunate that we were able to find a branch that understood our needs and was able to meet them. To anyone who might read this in the future, please for the love of your sanity, don't leave getting your statements stamped to the last minute because it isn't a simple little thing, even if it has been before!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

good job, congratulations


----------

